

Easter egg: Up up down down left right left right b a - webmonkeyuk
http://www.vogue.co.uk/

======
moepstar
That's the so-called "Konami Code" \- nothing too unusual, this has been used
on a variety of websites to display/hide easter-eggs..

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konami_Code](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konami_Code)

------
navs
This is the Raptorize plugin from Zurb: [http://zurb.com/playground/jquery-
raptorize](http://zurb.com/playground/jquery-raptorize)

I assume they wanted to make this fully responsive but there's much work to be
done.

------
vld
In case you're wondering, they're using the Raptorize jQuery plugin
[http://zurb.com/playground/jquery-
raptorize](http://zurb.com/playground/jquery-raptorize)

------
eob
And flipping the suffix to "a b" causes a debugging console to appear

------
notjustanymike
Having some experience in this, I can tell you it's never a good idea to put a
contra code on a major publication's site!

~~~
navs
Can I ask why? Marvel used to have easter eggs displaying Deadpool and other
Marvel characters when typing in a key combination. I'd imagine the average
user would never consider trying it and if they did they might be pleasantly
surprised.

~~~
notjustanymike
The magazine editors, especially for somewhere like Vogue, have very strict
brand guidelines. This falls out of it. I did Zombie Newsweek a long time ago
and the only reason I wasn't fired was because it was "on brand" :)

~~~
navs
Well the raptor is wearing a fashionable hat so maybe it's still "on brand" :P

------
o0-0o
Contra +1

